# General > Literature >  Please recommend adventure fiction novels.

## susie

There is a confusing array of novels in the shops and on the internet. I like sci-fi and adventure fiction. I don't like all the sex and violence that seems so common everywhere. 

Please can you tell me if you have read any adventure novels that would suit. I don't mind long books, one of my all time favourites is Centennial which is a big read. 

I can't tell from internet descriptions and reviews whether most books are, what could be termed, X-rated or not. I must be getting old AND confused, so please, help!

Thank you from susie.

----------


## trinkie

Hi Susie,
I wonder what you mean by  ' adventure'     It could vary  !
Recently I read    A Scot Returns,   A journey from Bali to Skye    by Alastair Scott,      and enjoyed it very much.
It certainly was an adventure for me as I dont travel apart from in books  !
Good luck .
Trinkie

----------


## susie

> Hi Susie,
> I wonder what you mean by  ' adventure'     It could vary  !
> Recently I read    A Scot Returns,   A journey from Bali to Skye    by Alastair Scott,      and enjoyed it very much.
> It certainly was an adventure for me as I dont travel apart from in books  !
> Good luck .
> Trinkie


Thanks Trinkie, I'm going to try your book, I don't mind giving anything good a go. I suppose by 'adventure' I mean folk going about pioneering or searching for things, exploring etc. It's fiction I most like to read. I'm pleased with your reply. Cheerio from susie.

----------


## Xenophon

Have a look for Jasper Fforde, whose genre is so confusing to librarians it can be found in Sci-Fi, Crime and fiction sections.

There is also the obvious choice in Dan Brown, who despite being a terrible writer is quite a good storyteller. Except for his last, Inferno, which was just utter rubbish whichever way you look at these things. I say this as someone whose threshold for quality is quite low...

Classic choice might be The 39 Steps by John Buchan, or for a more intelligent read Rogue Male by Geoffrey Household.

Failing that, there's always the Bible; however I'd stick to the New Testament, as the Old Testament might be a bit too racy...

----------


## Bobinovich

My fall-back book series is *The Courtney's of Africa by Wilbur Smith* - I've read & reread the first 7 books over & over...I know that sounds strange but, despite owning others in the series, I've not yet felt the need to venture beyond them!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

I second the recommendation for Jasper Fforde, he's great.  

The Eight by Katherine Neville is extremely good - I read it when it was first published in 1988 and still re-read it every couple of years or so.  She's a kind of well-written Dan Brown, it's a total page-turner.

----------


## susie

Thanks for your suggestions, I plan to try them all and I'm sure I will enjoy them. Cheerio from susie.

----------


## katarina

Another local writer, Alex Kenny has written two adventure books. I haven't read them yet so can't comment on quality, but he does spin cracking
 yarns, so they should be good.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Reznik-P...SFFGAKKB82QKWB

The first one is called A Dark Sleep.

Maya Rivlin is one of very few female NCO’s in the elite Isayeret the Israeli Special Forces. She has returned from a secret mission that is a catastrophic and tragic failure. 
Brutally tortured and threatened with a cruel death, her self confidence in tatters she escapes with some of her surviving comrades. Then in desperation seeks a second attempt to rescue the man she was tasked with protecting. 
With a handpicked group of fellow Special Forces soldiers and encouraged by a commanding officer whose true allegiance is terribly flawed she attempts the impossible, a strike deep into Iran and redeeming herself. 
The mission takes her and her comrades on a roller coaster ride against overwhelming odds, harsh weather and ruthless terrain. 
Failure is not an option for Rivlin. With few friends behind her, enemies in front and members of her team looking to destroy her she needs all her skill and courage just to stay alive!

----------


## katarina

This book was badly in need of editing, which has been done since my last post.

----------

